# BMX Felge aus Kunststoff auswuchten



## Bocca (5. Juni 2013)

Hallo, 

Ich habe für ein 8 jähriges Kind das BMX vom Bild besorgt. Jetzt habe ich die Befürchtung, dass bei radikaler Benutzung eventuell ne acht in die Felge kommt. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass dann wieder gerade zu bekommen. Es sind ja keine Speichen zum einstellen da... 
Danke im voraus




Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## potsdamradler (5. Juni 2013)

Mitte der 90er erzählte mir ein Händler, dass man das Laufrad in einer Tiefkühltruhe in ein paar Stunden wieder "harmonisiert". Kurz gegoogelt und Null Treffer- von daher ohne Gewähr!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocca (6. Juni 2013)

Okay, ich kann es ja mal probieren... Vielen Dank 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirkF. (6. Juni 2013)

Jo Hi . 
Vor gut 25 Jahren war das auch so bei den Tuff`s und den Wing-Wheels . 
Über Nacht in die Tiefkühltruhe und dann wieder aufs Rad geschraubt !
Habs aber selbst nie machen müssen ;-)


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (21. Juni 2013)

Dieser Mythos hält sich schon ewig. Was sollte Kälte denn bringen? Die Felge hast Du ja schließlich auch unter Kälte verzogen. 
Wir reden hier nicht von Memory Stählen...


----------

